# NoGuns: get big or go home



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

PMSL!!!!

reps for u x x


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

I got screen shots of his posts incase of denial


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

expletive said:


> I got screen shots of his posts incase of denial


i got his t shirt pic  x x


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

He's in the toilets in the club stuffing wads of bog roll up his sleeves.

Whilst sobbing uncontrollably to himself.

Then he's off straight to the nearest doorman to beg him for some gear.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> i got his t shirt pic  x x


lmao u saved his pic?

my my u must have a dull sex-life :lol:


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

you lot ruined his night out with 29 men


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

his original post said 80 men lmao


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Yup, 80 albino Biafran's on a night out.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

if there were 80 men there were definately no women nearby so who the **** was touching up his arms


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

monsterballs said:


> lmao u saved his pic?
> 
> my my u must have a dull sex-life :lol:


ask robob.

you think i'd [email protected] over that though? seriously?? x x


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> you think i'd [email protected] over that though? seriously?? x x


i did :wub:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

monsterballs said:


> i did :wub:


oh you saucy little git  x x


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

He's training with Johnny lee atm.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> oh you saucy little git  x x




i like this one best

'me in tshirt' says it all


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

lol check out how shut down they are in that pic


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> ask robob.
> 
> you think i'd [email protected] over that though? seriously?? x x


Fire away MB :wink:


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

my little balls are firing away as we speek 

have BBW fired u as their rep and now you are sponsered by ROROB instead lmao


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2012)

monsterballs said:


> my little balls are firing away as we speek
> 
> have BBW fired u as their rep and now you are sponsered by ROROB instead lmao


 :lol: :lol:

No you fackin kant! Whipped it off tonight to update it


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

R0B said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> No you fackin kant! Whipped it off tonight to update it


http://www.theadventuresofrobob.com/robots.html

 x x


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

DiamondDixie said:


> View attachment 74010


Now I'm really confused.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

DiamondDixie said:


> View attachment 74010


my bum is way bigger than that   x x


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Dux said:


> Now I'm really confused.


Gotta love that white booty lol. Get hard or go home. Sorry been drinking jim beam and pretty tired I might even me sleep typing.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Firstly what/who the fcuk is robob.

Secondly why?

And whooty?


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> my bum is way bigger than that   x x


I don't believe you? if it was i'd marry you on the spot. I like big boobs but love big booties even more. :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> http://www.theadventuresofrobob.com/robots.html
> 
> x x


I can't see the adventure he had this week.......


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

DiamondDixie said:


> I don't believe you? if it was i'd marry you on the spot. I like big boobs but love big booties even more. :001_tt2:


how can u not believe me? youve seen it! in the tattoo thread lol x x


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

My moderating brain hurts... just looked at the deleted thread and yeah, mac I think will regret some of what he posted and perhaps didn't do himself any favours... and I can see exactly why people are taking him up on it... but right now we have two threads going about it, and however silly mac was, I don't want it to turn into a total flaming overkill.

So, am gonna close the other thread, and ask people not to be too harsh on this one - we all post silly things sometimes; it just happened to be macuks special night tonight.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

R0B said:


> I can't see the adventure he had this week.......


 h34r:


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> how can u not believe me? youve seen it! in the tattoo thread lol x x


jesus christ links/pics/drawings/brass rubbings immediately


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> how can u not believe me? youve seen it! in the tattoo thread lol x x


I only saw the top valley of it lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> h34r:


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

hes alright mac, good lad, whats he done ??


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Ts23 said:


> hes alright mac, good lad, whats he done ??


his 15-17 inch biceps are being felt up while hes wearing a 'get massive or go home' t shirt x x


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> hes wearing a 'get massive or go home' t shirt x x


He wears that when he goes to Burger King too - fcuking hardcore [email protected]!


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

He needs to put it on a hot wash them tumble dry it so it shrinks a bit


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2012)

Dux said:


> He needs to put it on a hot wash them tumble dry it so it shrinks a bit


I just buy small boys, saves time & money


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

R0B said:


> I just buy small boys, saves time & money


I was talking about t shirts.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

R0B said:


> I just buy small boys, saves time & money


pmsl


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2012)

Dux said:


> I was talking about t shirts.


Sh1T!

I wasn't.... wrong thread :whistling:


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> his 15-17 inch biceps are being felt up while hes wearing a 'get massive or go home' t shirt x x


IS this a joke?


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2012)

Ts23 said:


> IS this a joke?


Nope!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> IS this a joke?


Fraid not mate


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Ts23 said:


> IS this a joke?


nope.... surrounded by 80 men i believe? or was it 30? both i think x x


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

What did he do that was so embarrassing for him? I don't want to miss out on some quality gossip. So he wore the t-shirt; so what?

I got my t-shirt yesterday too, but unfortunately it also says 'Get massive or go home', and I am by no means massive so I would feel like a total pr**k wearing it.

I did however get a massive mate to wear it and I got a photo of it


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

did i miss an epic thread


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

I wanna know why breda got a ban too


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Hahaha what did i miss?

Breda got a ban again? Why?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Looks like I've missed alot... Pics/links etc please peeps


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2012)

Think the mac one said 80 blokes in a gay tshirt getting touched, then someone said he'll prob get a slap for wearing it then he said 'doubt it im with 30+ bodybuilders'...

Gotta be a sh!t night out if your on uk-m, if i had loads of women touching me i wouldnt be on here


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I saw the original thread and didn't comment, he is one of the bigger p1ss takers though and set himself right up! Sometimes the banter in here is too much pmsl!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHA missed the whole night, silly daft bellend!!!! only mac the twerp, gotta luv him the 12" gunned monster - get big or go home?? go home mac ffs before u embarass urself even more


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

As others, missed it all and dont fully get what ive missed but it sounds good


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Recap of original thread in a nutshell.

Mac says he is on the **** with 80 people wearing a get big or go home t shirt and his arms keep getting grabbed.

Piss taking ensues.

Mac posts photo, he looks small, tsshirt looks massive, more piss taking.

Mac claims he is 14 stone with 15 -17 inch guns and 14% BF

He is called out on this, asked to provide photo proof, thread starts going the way noaudi thread did.

Mac posts photo as proof, looks small and out of shape, much hilarity and piss taking continues.

Mac can't back up his claims, throws toys out of the pram, tells everyone to fcuk off and deletes thread.

Thread is continued here


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

expletive said:


> Recap of original thread in a nutshell.
> 
> Mac says he is on the **** with 80 people wearing a get big or go home t shirt and his arms keep getting grabbed.
> 
> ...


Ill rep u for that when im on pc.

*Sitting rubbing hands waiting for this to carry on..*


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

i pray to god mac drunk so much last night he totally forgot about the thread he made LMFAO

That wud be hilarious.

i was just looking for his journel to post 'me in tshirt' pics... but hes closed that too mg:


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> i pray to god mac drunk so much last night he totally forgot about the thread he made LMFAO
> 
> That wud be hilarious.
> 
> i was just looking for his journel to post 'me in tshirt' pics... but hes closed that too mg:


To be fair, if this was someone else, he would have been all over it like a scabies rashtaking the **** haha


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Oh dear! Forums and alcohol don't mix!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Robbie said:


> Oh dear! Forums and alcohol don't mix!


tell that to tobey


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

so what did I miss? a p1ssed up small gunned dude bigging himself up and rxqueenie taliking about her @rse?

all seems fairly normal stuff....carry on lol


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Uriel said:


> all seems fairly normal stuff....carry on lol


yup,its becoming quite the norm here


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

wheres this tatoo thread where i can see queenies ****


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Pics Nogunz?


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

So what did Breda do now?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Twisted said:


> So what did Breda do now?


Eh?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

expletive said:


> Eh?


hes got himself banned yet again


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

MacUK said:


> Yawn, .


sleepy are e mate?



MacUK said:


> what a bunch of cnuts...


all day every day x


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Twisted said:


> So what did Breda do now?


not again lol


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Uriel said:


> not again lol


he must of been jelous of these 16yr old kids girlfriends


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

I will take a picture of my 11" guns if it will make you feel better although I havnt got any fancy t-shirts and they probably dont even deserve to be called guns!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

monsterballs said:


> he must of been jelous of these 16yr old kids girlfriends


i cant lave you kids alonefor 1 or 2 evenings without my kind guiding hand ll


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Uriel said:


> i cant lave you kids alonefor 1 or 2 evenings without my kind guiding hand ll


 :surrender:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

huge monguss said:


> I will take a picture of my 11" guns if it will make you feel better although I havnt got any fancy t-shirts and they probably dont even deserve to be called guns!


I've got a couple of water pistols!


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Robbie said:


> I've got a couple of water pistols!


What you want a water fight? :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MacUK said:


> And just to add my cycle been done by bri(Weeman) and we've talked about diet and the personal trainer anyone can have if you can afford it... That is all


What's that got to do with ur daft t-shirt, ur 15-17 inch guns and ppl feeling ur biceps?


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

MacUK said:


> And just to add my cycle been done by bri(Weeman) and we've talked about diet and the personal trainer anyone can have if you can afford it... That is all


I will start the bid at 158 shiny pennys I cleand them my self :thumb:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

MacUK said:


> And just to add my cycle been done by bri(Weeman) and we've talked about diet and the personal trainer anyone can have if you can afford it... That is all


not working out to well for you so far is it fella


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Go heavy or go home!!!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol, ur big... erm... I mean .. old enough to take it on the chin mate


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Did anyone see the papers today ?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

And the sky news !


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

MacUK said:


> I take the p1ss daily on here so only about time I fcked up and got flamed by uk-m troll police


Do you really take the p1ss !!!!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

MacUK said:


> That guy from glous asked earlier explicit or something, may just cry and delete my acc now.....


lmao dont do a DAPS on us :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ok just spotted this thread Mac im sorry mate i really feel for you !!! honestly i do ...

not for embarrassing yourself on one of the biggest BB sites in the uk ... but cos you are obviously struggling to put any size whatsoever on ...

XX

read the stickies mate especially the ones for noobs to training, i think you would benefit if you went to a gym in about 3 months you could have got yourself up to a good 11 - 12 inch guns XX


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAHHHHHHHAAAAAA

Just spotted this thread!! Oh how i chuckled last night!!

Did you pull wid dem guns??? :tongue:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

:confused1:

Have I missed a thread>?

Do tell...


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

gutted I missed the first thread!but this thread has shed some light on it and also made me chuckle a fair bit! people message me when this kinda stuff kicks off.

Trust MB to get it going again pmsl


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

SPILL THE BEANS!

I'm a nosey CUNNT with a quiet life this is all the excitement I get wtf is going on with this thread you talking about?


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> SPILL THE BEANS!
> 
> I'm a nosey CUNNT with a quiet life this is all the excitement I get wtf is going on with this thread you talking about?


Read IronDans quote above, the original has been deleted


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

jaycue2u said:


> Read IronDans quote above, the original has been deleted


I read it.

So Breda is banned....?

I thought there was more to it than that...?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> I read it.
> 
> So Breda is banned....?
> 
> I thought there was more to it than that...?


I don't think Breda had anything to do with that particular ripping.

I did


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Dux said:


> I don't think Breda had anything to do with that particular ripping.
> 
> I did


Can you explain it to me then without the hints I really don't get it.

GIVE IT TO ME PLAIN AND SIMPLE...


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Fcuking hell mate, IronDan has done a brilliant job of explaining it.

What don't you "get"?


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Dux said:


> Fcuking hell mate, IronDan has done a brilliant job of explaining it.
> 
> What don't you "get"?


Do I have to read through the whole thread first?

I haven't done that yet :lol:


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Do I have to read through the whole thread first?
> 
> I haven't done that yet :lol:


 :stupid:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Poor Mac has disappeared from the face of the earth coz of this !


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

some men sqeezed his arms too hard


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

i wish i had seen the original thread


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

maybe his guns are so big that he's STILL trying to remove the t shirt x x


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

big steve said:


> i wish i had seen the original thread


litrally in the space of 15mins it had ... dare i say it , MORE 'subbed' comments than milky's journel


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> maybe his guns are so big that he's STILL trying to remove the t shirt x x


My little lad fills his nappies better than Mac filled that shirt.

It looked like he was wearing his dads.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

MAC SERVED THIS COUNTRY AND SERVED IT GOOD GOSH DARNIT!

He's a veteran and you bastarrds have the audacity to pick on him!

HE'S MORE OF A MAN THAN YOU'LL EVER BE!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> MAC SERVED THIS COUNTRY AND SERVED IT GOOD GOSH DARNIT!
> 
> He's a veteran and you bastarrds have the audacity to pick on him!
> 
> HE'S MORE OF A MAN THAN YOU'LL EVER BE!


served his country? vetran at what? f**king tiddley-winks


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

The only way he served this country was by working in a McDonalds.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> served his country? vetran at what? f**king tiddley-winks


He's ex army, served in middle east I believe.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> He's ex army, served in middle east I believe.


yeah i been to that restaurant "The middle east" they do a cracking tikka massala, and yes Mac's service was very good, i even left him a 3 pound tip X


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

must of been where he got his 19inch pythons


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

monsterballs said:


> must of been where he got his 19inch pythons


one of Macs 19 inch pythons


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> served in middle east


Well he's as hench as Terry Waite was after he'd been handcuffed to that radiator for all those years so it must be something in the water over there.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

LMAO


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

I read and saw the original post. Doubt he'll live this one down for a while. Fair play to him still posting though!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

HEY !!

Its coz of Mac that when people say to me " how big are your arms "

I can say " about 17 - 20 inches "

Legend.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Well it's not a joke he says he's ex army etc...


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Milky said:


> HEY !!
> 
> Its coz of Mac that when people say to me " how big are your arms "
> 
> ...


Fcuk off Milky, that's what I can say, you're pushing 24-27 inches.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dux said:


> Fcuk off Milky, that's what I can say, you're pushing 24-27 inches.


Even better !!


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

To be fair, his were probably bruised and swollen from all the ladies squeezing them.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i wonder if macs c0ckle is 28 inches long ???


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

IronDan said:


> The only thing I don't know is why Breda was banned? his calves were still bigger than Macs arms lol


breda's toe is bigger than macs arms

hes not banned lol


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Well it's not a joke he says he's ex army etc...


Doesnt make him beyond a good roasting though does it


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Breda won't be banned, he'll just be caught in a downward POF spiral that he can't get out of.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

expletive said:


> Doesnt make him beyond a good roasting though does it


No you're right, I don't know what I'm talking about


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Breda can't be banned for a 2nd time that would be considered a HATE CRIME! He could sue UKM lol :lol:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

expletive said:


> Doesnt make him beyond a good roasting though does it


It might if he goes John Rambo on all our asses.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> No you're right, I don't know what I'm talking about


Agreed !!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Bredas not banned, where did that chestnut come from?


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

:cursing:


flinty90 said:


> Agreed !!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> :cursing:


Dont be mad.. dont even reply , just accept it and move on X


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Dux said:


> It might if he goes John Rambo on all our asses.


Mate he couldnt lift the guns up, and if he had to stitch his arm the thread would be thicker than his arm


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Dont be mad.. dont even reply , just accept it and move on X


I'm not mad.


----------



## MWVEC (Feb 5, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> how can u not believe me? youve seen it! in the tattoo thread lol x x


Where is this thread???


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

MWVEC said:


> Where is this thread???


I knw I really wanna see it.

RXQUEENIE is foxy


----------



## MWVEC (Feb 5, 2011)

judging by the avi and the general chat she seems it mate...someone find it lol


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I've got it as the wallpaper on my phone


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Dux said:


> I've got it as the wallpaper on my phone


Give us the link bro! :thumb:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

MWVEC said:


> judging by the avi and the general chat she seems it mate...someone find it lol


I 2nd that


----------



## MWVEC (Feb 5, 2011)

Dux said:


> I've got it as the wallpaper on my phone


I shall PM you my number haha


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Dux said:


> I've got it as the wallpaper on my phone


dux wtf?? pmsl!! x x


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> dux wtf?? pmsl!! x x


Haha :wub:


----------



## MWVEC (Feb 5, 2011)

the girl herself lol


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

DUUUUUUUUDE!

Stop being a buzz kill and show me the tatoo


----------



## MWVEC (Feb 5, 2011)

Think its all lies No pic/no ass lol its the tatoo im interested in.......


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

fcuuk it i'm not that desperate.

THIS ISN'T GAME GUYS!

INEEDMYFIX:lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

its nothing special... calm down lol x x


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

MWVEC said:


> Think its all lies No pic/no ass lol its the tatoo im interested in.......


Yes the tattoo :whistling: ....

It's RXQueenie's fault for dressing so provocatively anyway even if she is a fox :drool:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> its nothing special... calm down lol x x


Stay out of it you, this has nothing to do with you!


----------



## MWVEC (Feb 5, 2011)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachments/general-conversation/73560d1327350486-girls-tattoos-discuss-image.jpg

BAMMMMMMM!!!!!

FOUND IT!!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Stay out of it you, this has nothing to do with you!


ok... will leave u to it!


----------



## MWVEC (Feb 5, 2011)

And btw nice tatoo.....lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2012)

this is such a wind up for everyone that missed the thread

not only have we all missed one of the all time ukm epic threads but to make things worse now we're all finding out that the thread in question, as if it wasn't good enough, contained some sort of amazing rxqueenie pic

sigh


----------



## MWVEC (Feb 5, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> its nothing special... calm down lol x x


now thats a lie lol...pretty special


----------



## MWVEC (Feb 5, 2011)

t4tremendous said:


> this is such a wind up for everyone that missed the thread
> 
> not only have we all missed one of the all time ukm epic threads but to make things worse now we're all finding out that the thread in question, as if it wasn't good enough, contained some sort of amazing rxqueenie pics
> 
> life sucks


i posted the link above mate


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

When I was in 'nam....


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2012)

MacUK said:


> This thread still going?... Take the p1ss about the guns but don't bring the army into it lads most of you have no idea what goes on outside this country... Cnuts


i think you're good mate, rxqueenie's pic is working as a pretty good distraction


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

No ones took this **** out of the army have they?


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

MacUK said:


> This thread still going?... Take the p1ss about the guns but don't bring the army into it lads most of you have no idea what goes on outside this country... Cnuts


ay!

It was me who brought up the fact you were ex army and said SHOW SOME RESPECT to the rest of them!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dux said:


> When I was in 'nam....


Is that the Indian on the curry mile in Rusholme mate ?


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2012)

Dux said:


> When I was in 'nam....


i never heard a decent story that didn't start with this line


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I served with the French foreign legion.......

In France ironically..


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachments/general-conversation/73560d1327350486-girls-tattoos-discuss-image.jpg

Nice............and the Tattoo isnt bad either.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2012)

MacUK said:


> See you around lads, good luck with you training


calm down dear, it's only the internet


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bye bye baby, baby good bye........


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Dux said:


> When I was in 'nam....


You weren't there man, you weren't there.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

MacUK said:


> See you around lads, good luck with you training


You know what Mac, everyone makes a cvnt of themselves sometimes. Your the first to jump on anyone for the banter. Man up, and plod on. It will all blow over.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

ANGLIK said:


> You know what Mac, everyone makes a cvnt of themselves sometimes. Your the first to jump on anyone for the banter. Man up, and plod on. It will all blow over.


Well said sista!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Well said sista!


ya know wot Im sayin girlfriend


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

ANGLIK said:


> ya know wot Im sayin girlfriend


word to ya motha!


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

ANGLIK said:


> You know what Mac, everyone makes a cvnt of themselves sometimes. Your the first to jump on anyone for the banter. Man up, and plod on. It will all blow over.


Probably anyway, its still funny enough to have some life in it yet


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I've heard that the last that was seen of Mac was him and NoCarbs driving off into the sunset in a shiny white Audi whilst flexing their 17inch pythons


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

*MAC'S FAVOURITE SONG!*

*
*






:2guns:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

MacUK said:


> See you around lads, good luck with you training


See ya bro dont go getting yourself shot mate, especially with you armed and dangerous with your guns pmsl X

stop bieng such a whiney b1tch ffs Mac your certainly not slow in ripping the fcuk out of folks when you get a chance...

Man up and stop fcukin crying ffs !!!X


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

He'll be back and this will then be his song


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Damn I missed the original thread :lol:


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

since this thread has been created ... more pics of mac have come to light

new years eve 2009- brighton



17th november 1986- vietnaaaam


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I haven't been banned I don't know who started that rumor.... It's as ridiculous as macs 15 - 17 inched guns


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

I wanted to ask but didnt want to start a thread just to 'get at' one person. Ill ask it on here as the thread is clearly derailed what with noarms and queenies ass :thumb:

..isnoaudi back? He started a thread the other day and i asked if that was his first appearance since 'that' thread? I did ask but he didnt answer, then the thread disappeared? And im sure noguns is reading here too. Mate if you are, do what flinty said, you know this is a decent community. Just stand up, take it on the chin and get back involved!! my 2 cents...


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

Breda said:


> I haven't been banned I don't know who started that rumor.... It's as ridiculous as macs 15 - 17 inched guns


Yeah i heard you were a gonner again....


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

asc said:


> I wanted to ask but didnt want to start a thread just to 'get at' one person. Ill ask it on here as the thread is clearly derailed what with noarms and queenies ass :thumb:
> 
> ..isnoaudi back? He started a thread the other day and i asked if that was his first appearance since 'that' thread? I did ask but he didnt answer, then the thread disappeared? And im sure noguns is reading here too. Mate if you are, do what flinty said, you know this is a decent community. Just stand up, take it on the chin and get back involved!! my 2 cents...


noadid come back did a thread flaming MP and then vanished when the unevitable 'NO' jokes came lol

as been said a lot in here... mac is ALWAYS the first to dish it out at any opertunity

not our fault he caught aids in 'nam






Just because they 'said; they all had aids. Poor mac just wanted to be the same as every1 else and carried on fukcing monkeys !! :lol:


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

I have no real input but,Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah..........oh Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.

Mac you better call the vet coz those swans are sick.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> View attachment 74138


I'm not sure I could deal with that, imagine doggy I wouldn't know if I was shafting a decent bird or banging my granny's table cloth. But damn nice bod!


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> I'm not sure I could deal with that, imagine doggy I wouldn't know if I was shafting a decent bird or banging my granny's table cloth. But damn nice bod!


Queenies gonna love you!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Trapps84 said:


> I'm not sure I could deal with that, imagine doggy I wouldn't know if I was shafting a decent bird or banging my granny's table cloth. But damn nice bod!


yeah i often compare myself to a table cloth. its only logical x x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

jaycue2u said:


> Queenies gonna love you!


 :thumb: x x


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

We have no choice but to hate each other down to are geographical dwellings. I'm sure she knows it's banter


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Trapps84 said:


> We have no choice but to hate each other down to are geographical dwellings. I'm sure she knows it's banter


dont start.... youre coming over to the dark side soon... i am SOOOO excited!!! x x


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> I'm not sure I could deal with that, imagine doggy I wouldn't know if I was shafting a decent bird or banging my granny's table cloth.


That is fcuking harsh.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm going to be looking through my blinds in fear every time I hear a noise outside.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Trapps84 said:


> I'm going to be looking through my blinds in fear every time I hear a noise outside.


shaddap youre nowhere near me... im in the other part of the west  x x


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Well harsh I'm sorry queenie if this will make you cry yourself to sleep for weeks. Dux you **** stirrer you love it first pm nomiss now this


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Ye I might as well be in east Sussex still lol


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> Well harsh I'm sorry queenie if this will make you cry yourself to sleep for weeks


I was thinking more like she'd kick the sh1t out of you


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Dux said:


> I was thinking more like she'd kick the sh1t out of you


i will when he moves closer to me   x x


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

I've changed my mind I don't want the new job more money and a higher position


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

IronDan said:


> Your a dirty roider? Get off my damn table cloth!! :whistling:


who me??? no!!! pmsl x x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Trapps84 said:


> I've changed my mind I don't want the new job more money and a higher position


yes u do... its not that bad over here...

trust me :devil2: x x


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Wasn't you meant to finish that mwah mwahahahaha


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Bugger I've just realised I even said to you what town oh f-it


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Well back to mac does anyone else have any pics of his mac daddy's or are the two on this tread the only survivors?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Someone must have done a screen grab of the one where here was 'flexing' his bicep, but he was actually puckering up for a kiss?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

IronDan:2825467 said:


> Glad to here it bro, with Mac gone we need atleast 1 skinny white brother round :lol:


So that where you step in bro... U can take Macs place... Nobody really liked him either


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

IronDan said:


> Your just jel of my carves :wub:


calves*


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

IronDan said:


> Thank you my auto correction slave


You're welcome you're heighness


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Readyandwaiting said:


> You're welcome *you're* *heighness*


* "your" and "highness".

Your spell slave. :cowboy:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm welsh what can I say


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> I'm welsh what can I say


You could say this: Cachu bant ti cachu mes


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

This was the night in question, mac at the front


----------

